# Sump question



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im in the middle of planning a 210 or 220g fish tank. Im thinking sump is the way to go but Ive never had 1 before. I did work in a pet store that had a sump system, so my knowledge is limited.

How big of a sump is recommended?

Is there any good web sites people have found for info?

Build a sump or buy a sump?

Return pump size?

Why don't people put lids on sumps. Im not a fan of the moist messy look in the stand. Can you put a lid on them? 

Any other things to conceder?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I can help you out with drills bits and you can always see my setups both have different styles and I built a friends. Ok so just my two cents sump can really be as big as you want but big is better. Most are limited to cabinet dimmensions and equipment size .id like to say 50 would be great. Most simple sumps have 3 chambers first Being the tallest the last the shortest. I make my last compartment big enough to get sypon started but not to big that if something plugs it won't overflow my house the pump would run dry.pump size is dependant on how much flow you want through the sump.i ran 1200gph but its cut in half from head pressure and elbows and stuff. I had a few bad experiences so I'd by a new tank but build the baffle and overflow inside the tank or out if you have the room.for fresh I would make a few changes to the sump as far as the compartments but that all you decission


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree. If sump is going in a stand, kinda gotta use a glass aquarium. Bigger is always better. Diy or buy a used one. I think there r a couple for sale somewhere on here recently. But if its a grow out tank in the fishroom, well sky's the limit. Diy all the way. Lotsa vids on youtude. My winter project is gonna be a large grow out using a garbage can for a sump(comes with a lid). Last sump i built, still working great, uses 5 gallon buckets, cut up for trays, in a glass aquarium.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses Dino and Plumber boy. Dino I remembered that you made a few sump setups. I should take you up on the offer and come have a look at them. Im torn between making a sump out of a tank or just buying an aqueon sump or something similar. I don't have issues building things but Im very picky about quality and it being proper aka the best. Im wondering which route is cheaper. Ill bet building my own is by far cheaper but will it be as effective and the time of building it I need to conceder. Sometimes its easier to just buck up the $$$ and be done with it. I will research all options 

My issues with buying a used 1 is that I am picky and I want it to be nice. So maybe a used brand name one vs DIY would be better for me. I will keep my eye out for used sumps.

My friend will be building my stand once again so I can accommodate whatever sized sump I need. He will be finishing the stand with old barn wood. Ill be staining it. Its going to be bad a**


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I think a new tank with glass baffles would cost 100.00 and it's just a matter of siliconing them in and you can customize the size of each compartment


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

55G sump for 220g tank. quiet one 4000 return pump with an extra valve on it. I use a K1 media sump with filter socks it works amazingly well you can come by and check it out anytime if you want to see how it works.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> 55G sump for 220g tank. quiet one 4000 return pump with an extra valve on it. I use a K1 media sump with filter socks it works amazingly well you can come by and check it out anytime if you want to see how it works.


I work in Port Moody so I could swing by after work one day to have a look. Thanks for the offer. Id like to see as many different setups as I can.

My downstairs washroom is right behind the wall of the tank and even luckier for me the sink is against the same wall. I would like to plumb in whatever will make water changes the easiest. Im thinking I will run a cold and hot water line to the sump for easy top offs. Im sure there is way to plumb in a dump valve also for quick drains but Im not sure if that is taking it too far. I want this setup to be simple, neat and tidy. Im also thinking I might keep the Xp4 going. I run my UV off of it and more filtration is better. Or do I get rid of it and run the UV off something else?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the Aqueon sumps. They look like they would do a good job. Simple yet effective Id hope.

Aqueon Proflex Aquarium Sump (Model 3)


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

They offer a life time warranty, which is great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I cant seem to find what size each one is rated for?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I work in Port Moody so I could swing by after work one day to have a look. Thanks for the offer. Id like to see as many different setups as I can.
> 
> My downstairs washroom is right behind the wall of the tank and even luckier for me the sink is against the same wall. I would like to plumb in whatever will make water changes the easiest. Im thinking I will run a cold and hot water line to the sump for easy top offs. Im sure there is way to plumb in a dump valve also for quick drains but Im not sure if that is taking it too far. I want this setup to be simple, neat and tidy. Im also thinking I might keep the Xp4 going. I run my UV off of it and more filtration is better. Or do I get rid of it and run the UV off something else?


I have the same "wall" setup and if I had to do it again I would spend a few bucks and get the tank plumbed with an auto water change system and/or a drip system that constantly changes the water. You get good water quality and way less work.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have this one available if it works for you. Made by an acrylic shop.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

davej said:


> I have this one available if it works for you. Made by an acrylic shop.
> View attachment 61601


Thanks. ill keep it in mind. Im in the early stages of planning my monster tank. Im considering all options and researching like crazy.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Or why not drip ? If you have access downstairs it's a easy build to do it basically just need a float on your waterlines and extra carbon


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dino said:


> Or why not drip ? If you have access downstairs it's a easy build to do it basically just need a float on your waterlines and extra carbon


Drip sounds interesting. Ive read about it. It might be a good option to conceder.

I went to J&L to look at the Aqueon 4 sump. I really like the functionality of it and how clean and professional it looks. Im also thinking I could build something very similar for 1/4 the price. My buddies Dad works at a plastic place so I'm going to talk to him tonight to see if he can help. If he can, I will most likely build a replica of the aqueon unless I can find another sump that I like better. I would use a glass tank and hopefully have my buddies dad make me all the plastic inserts. I wasnt looking to do a DIY but unless I can find the aqueon for a lot cheaper. DIY will be the way I go  I did see online in the states the Aqueon for $315. Still a little pricey.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

What decides how many gallons the return pump needs to be?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Well its turnover rate just like your filters just consider it a giant filter. I think turnover around sould be around six times per hour. Keep in consideration that your pump rating is the pump under no load and no restrictions


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish I had the space underneath my larger tanks for a sump. My 6' tanks are stacked and I don't have the floor space for a sump outside the stand.

I'm not recommending eshops reef sumps (don't know anything about them), but they have basic information for sump buyers in the article section:

Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Reef Sumps


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> I wish I had the space underneath my larger tanks for a sump. My 6' tanks are stacked and I don't have the floor space for a sump outside the stand.
> 
> I'm not recommending eshops reef sumps (don't know anything about them), but they have basic information for sump buyers in the article section:
> 
> Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Reef Sumps


I was looking at those the other day. Kinda pricey for what it is. I did speak with my buddies dad briefly at baseball last night. By the sounds of it he can help me out. Im not sure exactly what he does with plastic but he said he can help


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

following this thread!! really helpful for me!! Justin.. please let us know which method you will use and how you will set up the sump... I've been wanting to set it up in my 90G as well..


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jhj0112 said:


> following this thread!! really helpful for me!! Justin.. please let us know which method you will use and how you will set up the sump... I've been wanting to set it up in my 90G as well..


I will start a thread on my sump build. Which ever route I go.  Good to hear its helpin others


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*Sump*








Simple three chamber sump doesn't even have a skimmer at the moment. Gate way valve on main return marineland 1200 gph I love that pump I have three. Herbie style overflow box and plumbing


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Dino. Very simple design  I will need help when trying to figure out all the plumbing all valves. I have an idea for a (dump valve) to quickly drain the tank but I have no idea if its possible? 

I have to build mine a little more complex. I want it to be a trickle filter. Im still leaning towards replicating the Aqueon. I think I can make it im still trying to fih. Ive been thinking I want a decent size final chamber for adding plants and to use as a hospital tank so Im still undecided on what size I want the tank to be. My idea is to use an aquarium but make all the chambers in plastic. Aqueon has all their measurements online so replicating it should be fairly easy. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

hospital tank in your sump is not a good idea. You want to isolate your sick fish so that you can medicate and not spread the disease nor the chemicals throughout your whole DT.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I drilled and plumbed in a 20 gal hospital tank into my mega flow 3. I usually have hob working the 20 gal. I close the outlet ball valve, unplug the small powerhead in the sump, and bam, instant hospital tank. Seems to work well, although now that I've switched the tank to africans, I wish I had a larger sump. I custom built the stand to fit the mega flow 3, so i am stuck unless i diy something.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Dietmar said:


> hospital tank in your sump is not a good idea. You want to isolate your sick fish so that you can medicate and not spread the disease nor the chemicals throughout your whole DT.


Thanks. I meant more of a hospital tank for fish being picked on or making the transition to the big tank or possibly as a small grow out tank.

Im a huge fan of UV sterilizers. Its one of the best things Ive bought to protect my fish from any diseases. Its worked amazingly. I had 2 close calls. I bought a fish on 2 different occasions. The next day they had ICK all over them. I cranked the heat and let the UV do its trick. The ICK didn't spread and was gone in a few days. Well worth the money.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Plumberboy said:


> View attachment 62065
> 
> I drilled and plumbed in a 20 gal hospital tank into my mega flow 3. I usually have hob working the 20 gal. I close the outlet ball valve, unplug the small powerhead in the sump, and bam, instant hospital tank. Seems to work well, although now that I've switched the tank to africans, I wish I had a larger sump. I custom built the stand to fit the mega flow 3, so i am stuck unless i diy something.


There you go Plumberboy. I like the looks of your setup. Instead of the tank though I want it to be just a bigger sump. Thanks for posting that. Nice and clean. Good job!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Tanks jb. Looking forward to following your tank/sump build. A quick drain on your tank would be a great idea if u have a sink behind the wall of your tank. Gonna do this on a buddy's tank soon. A bulkhead fitting and a ball valve, and tie it right into the sanitary plumbing that runs along in the crawlspace below tank. Hoping to be able to drain his 240 gal in a couple mins! The bulkhead fittings at J&L come with those nice screens to keep the fishies from being sucked in.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I went to a LFS yesterday and just my luck a DIY sump was on the floor in front of the 210g Im waiting patiently to buy. It was a 40g breeder. It was pretty good but I think I can do better  I took a bunch of pictures. It was like it was sent from above. LOL. It was a good size and was setup as a trickle filter. The aqueon sump runs 2 filter socks on their big sump. I like the idea. The one I saw last night used filter floss above the trickle filter. No socks. 

So my next question. Who out there is running filter socks? Pros and cons of them?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I like em. Have them on my DIY sump. The only prob is u need several of them, otherwise constantly washing them. And u gotta check em. Mine plug pretty quick on the growup system. I would have to say that the mega flow 3 I posted a pic of, is less maintenance than my DIY sump. The 4" socks I purchased from J&L work much better than socks i have purchased elsewhere online.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Good to know you like them. It seems a lot easier to deal with socks than a whole filter or filter floss. Good idea to buy the ones from J&L. I was checking those out the other day. I have multiple filter inserts for my marineland hot magnum. They dirty in about 7 days. Africans sure are messy and always so hungry. I want the best filtration I can have without braking then bank


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got a 50 gallon sump on my 155g overstocked african tank. I tried running it with socks - both nylon and felt from J&L. They work well at removing solid waste, but I found I was having to clean them/swap them out every 2-3 days. I used 2x the 4" by 12" and had smaller ones nested inside to effectively have 4 socks. Having to watch them fill up and swap every few days grew tiresome very quickly. Since then I've just added more layers of poret foam and filter floss. I now only have to clean the sump once a month. The water changes are continuous and automatic of course to keep nitrates in check. So really the only thing I have to do on any kind of regular basis is feed them and watch them .


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I am using the 4" x 12" socks, 100 micron, and getting 5 to 7 days out of each sock. The 200 micron socks didn't last as long. But my bioload is not nearly as high.


----------

